# What Prefilter for AquaClear 20 HOB?



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

froghair said:


> I'm going to be using an AquaClear 20 on a shrimp tank and wondered what kind and size of prefilter to use on the intake. On my current filter I use a coarse/semi-fine media filter padding which I wrap and attach with rubber bands. If I could get a black sponge prefilter I'd like that as it would blend with the background of the new tank. Any suggestions as to what kind, size and where to get any? Thanks.


I always use the same:

AquaClear 50 sized 

70 is way too big. If you want smaller you can try. I chose the bigger type because it is bigger and clogs a lot slower.


----------



## froghair (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks Natty! Where can I find it?


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

froghair said:


> Thanks Natty! Where can I find it?


Your local fish store. I haven't found one single petsmart or LFS that didn't carry it. 


Package size is cheaper. But price really differs. I've seen the 50s go as low as 3.50 while some other stores sell for $5.

I got a few extras but shipping it to you wouldn't be worth it. They're in the isle where they keep all the other filter accessories/replacements etc.


----------



## froghair (Jan 5, 2008)

Natty, thanks once again! I guess I'll have to locate one online as there aren't any LFS anywhere around me. Even Walmart didn't have prefilters. It's sooooo fun living in the boonies. :eek5:


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

froghair said:


> Natty, thanks once again! I guess I'll have to locate one online as there aren't any LFS anywhere around me. Even Walmart didn't have prefilters. It's sooooo fun living in the boonies. :eek5:


I'll ship you 3 if you're willing to pay for shipping. I'm going to the LFS tomorrow. I can get a three pack for you if you choose. One sponge isn't worth shipping I think?

Shipped first class since flat rate isn't going to be much cheaper at all. This is my RAOK to you (I hate shipping and I'll have to go to the store while dropping someone off). If you don't want then I hope you find it! Try ebay, they got some on there too.

If I ship it to you it's going to be around 12-15 bucks (I'll refund all extras, I just don't know how much it'll actually cost)

If you want tell me ASAP. I'm leaving tomorrow morning.


----------



## froghair (Jan 5, 2008)

Natty, you've got mail. =)


----------



## southerndesert (Sep 9, 2007)

AZOO 505 foam filters can be found at PS and are for small canister filters made for turtle tanks look in the reptile supply area and its black. I have used them for quite some time already have a hole in them as well.


----------



## leviathan0 (Oct 6, 2007)

There isn't an Aquaclear prefilter.

froghair, I think Natty is just talking about using the foam (mechanical media) as a prefilter.


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

leviathan0 said:


> There isn't an Aquaclear prefilter.
> 
> froghair, I think Natty is just talking about using the foam (mechanical media) as a prefilter.


I'd figure but I just matched it with his description.

By the way, aquaclear sponges are white not black froghair. By the way you described it, I'd think you would just use the sponge and put it over your HOB to prevent shrimps from being sucked in and also as a prefilter. Just a heads up. You should check it out. If you change your mind in any way. Tell me ASAP because I'm going to the fish store in a 1.5 hours. Many people here use it though.

Penquin powerheads use to come with a cylinder type sponge that is black but I hated it. It kept falling off my powerhead and there were other reasons as well but it's been too many years for me to remember them all. It's pretty big too.


----------



## Natty (Apr 2, 2008)

Here's the aqua clear sponge if u wanna check it out froghair

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/66310-me-has-aquaclear-sponges-changed.html


----------



## Jimmyblues (Dec 16, 2010)

*Fluval Edge Prefilters work on the intake of the AQ 20,30 and 50*



leviathan0 said:


> There isn't an Aquaclear prefilter.
> 
> froghair, I think Natty is just talking about using the foam (mechanical media) as a prefilter.


 
The Fluval Edge uses an Aquaclear 20 filter. You can purchase prefilters for the Fluval Edge and use them on the intake tube of your AQ 20. These filters can be purchased in a single or three pack. Amazon.com lists a retailer who sells the three pack for .88 cents then charges $5 for shipping - still about $4 cheaper than if you buy three single prefilters at $3.95 each.

The prefilters prevent fry from being sucked up into your filter. They also put a lot less strain on your filtration system since they absorb much of the sediment that would otherwise be picked up by your filter.

They are also quickly cleaned by removing them and squeezing them out in a container of your tank's water. If you have fancy guppies, given the way they are constantly having fry, these filters are a necessity.

And they are quite durable, so they can last for quite sometime before you need to replace them.


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

I use the ATI Hydro-sponge style Filter Max pre-filters.

Obviously a more expensive option but they have a ton of attachments so they can be used with pretty much any intake that has a tubular/circular shape.

Mordalphus still has some neat little stainless steel shrimp-safe pre-filters for sale which will work with the AQ filters as well.

Both of the above options are more expensive than the DIY type of suggestions made earlier in the thread. Just wanted to offer some other options.


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

Get the Fluval Edge pre-filters. They fit perfectly.


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

TexasCichlid said:


> Get the Fluval Edge pre-filters. They fit perfectly.


+1. Just squeeze them clean with old tank water if your flow starts to slow down.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Fluvals work awesome. I have like 9 of them on various tanks for my intakes. I don't even clean my filters, just the sponges. If nothing big can get into the filter to impede the flow, there is no need to clean the inside of the filter really unless you runs lots of floss or need to regen your purigen.


----------



## trixella (Jan 24, 2011)

Lol, this thread is from 2008... I bet the OP has already figured something out by now. :hihi:


----------

